# terminal not reading kernal



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

So I've tried there diff roms ikream .19 sense and nonsense and jellyblur with imnos latest kernal n for the life of me I cannot get speed tweak to work in terminal. I know I'm using the right kernal and I know that my phone got a good flash because no frill from the market shows all the slots for the kernal I've tried both the lean n 184 kernals. I'm using 4ext recovery and I also allow su in terminal I've used it a 1000 times so unless ive missed something new I donno what to do and yes I've done the wipe n wifi file delete I've also fixed permissions so I'm lost. Plz help I'm currently on ikream nonsense


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

spiderbolt said:


> So I've tried there diff roms ikream .19 sense and nonsense and jellyblur with imnos latest kernal n for the life of me I cannot get speed tweak to work in terminal. I know I'm using the right kernal and I know that my phone got a good flash because no frill from the market shows all the slots for the kernal I've tried both the lean n 184 kernals. I'm using 4ext recovery and I also allow su in terminal I've used it a 1000 times so unless ive missed something new I donno what to do and yes I've done the wipe n wifi file delete I've also fixed permissions so I'm lost. Plz help I'm currently on ikream nonsense


i'm not sure which terminal you're using. try su then speedtweak.sh

however, if you're using jack palevich's terminal emulator, you need to do this for it to work:

In Terminal Emulator, change: Menu > More > Preferences > Initial Command
From:
export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH
To:
export PATH=/data/local/bin:sbin:$PATH

Then Close the current window and the app and once you open it again, you can run the scripts as intended.

otherwise, just use terminal IDE from the play store:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry I guess I forgot the biggest detail but I'm using palevichs n changeling the path worked is that something new cuz I've never had to do that b4 and thanks quickdraw


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

spiderbolt said:


> Sorry I guess I forgot the biggest detail but I'm using palevichs n changeling the path worked is that something new cuz I've never had to do that b4 and thanks quickdraw


yeah, palevich's terminal changed a few versions ago. no problem.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol well I guess its been awhile since iv tried a custom kernal but I went ahead n tried the other terminal as well but thanks again for the help


----------

